# Has anyone converted B14 trunk into power trunk?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just like the title ^ says ..has anyone tried or has converted the b14's manual trunk into a trunk with power release using the solenoids?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

was thinking about this kit off of ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33656&item=7946886545&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
and then maybe install a door poper to make the trunk open up a little, it has a spoiler so its heavier than the one without.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have looked in to it. If I remember correctly we don't have the proper type of lock mechanism to use one of those soleniods. What I am planing on doing is using linear actuators mounted behind the seats and attaches to the trunk arms.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm.. I asked this one guy that i know if he installs the remote trunk poper and he said he can do it for $60 so i guess its possible..i hope


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

ive done it to mine, its not hard at all. right now ive got it so that you can only open my trunk with the remote or by a button hidden by the licensce plate( but only if the key is in the ignition in the on pos ) the solinoids will work, if you wire them right. it also depends on what alarm you have or if you have one at all. DEI sells a powered trunk release kit as an add on or stand alone option. if you are going to use it with a current alarm/remote the system must have a pos+ aux output wire, and you MUST use a relay on this wire if its a dei alarm the aux wires are usually in the millivolts, hints the use of the relay. here is a link to the site where i got my solinoid kit . its the 522T near the bottom. as far as connecting the cable on the solinoid to the existing latch, if you are looking at the latch (with the spare tire and all of that crap out) there is the cable that runs from the cab to the latch, you just remove the cable and attach the solinoids in the same manner. pm me if you have any Q's on this


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stealth... i think 99se-l has his done. i noticed in a post of his he said "one button on my remote is to pop my trunk" so you might want to PM him :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> stealth... i think 99se-l has his done. i noticed in a post of his he said "one button on my remote is to pop my trunk" so you might want to PM him :thumbup:


I had my old 200 wired up to pop the trunk w/ my alarm remote also. The real fun part was that the only visible part of the whole install was the two screw heads that held the solenoid in place. I plan on doing that with my current car when I do the alarm install on it. Somewhere in the near future when it's not 15 degrees out around here.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got the DEI alarm, Viper 791XV and it has 6 aux channels. I'll have to talk to my friend, he is a DEI dealer. He told me he could install the power trunk release and hook it up to my alarm for $60


----------



## FATMANLITTLECAR (May 9, 2005)

*My 1999 Sentra GXE has trunk opener on keyless remote*

:cheers: Keyless remote works locks starts car and opens trunk



Randy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The 99 GXE has a trunk popper stock???

I've messed with mine a bit. I have a viper alarm and chan. 2 is set to activate the solenoid. Unfortunately, I still haven't come up with a way to mount that darn thing. I was going to add it onto the existing cable, but I just came up with the idea to just replace the entire cable with the electronic popper thus disabling the lever inside the car.

I'm thinking this could have a double advantage b/c it would prevent theives from opening my trunk. You would either need a key or the remote to open it and since my battery is in the trunk, it's that much harder to disable the alarm


----------



## FATMANLITTLECAR (May 9, 2005)

*I can take pics of mine maybe help u see mount*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> The 99 GXE has a trunk popper stock???
> 
> I've messed with mine a bit. I have a viper alarm and chan. 2 is set to activate the solenoid. Unfortunately, I still haven't come up with a way to mount that darn thing. I was going to add it onto the existing cable, but I just came up with the idea to just replace the entire cable with the electronic popper thus disabling the lever inside the car.
> 
> I'm thinking this could have a double advantage b/c it would prevent theives from opening my trunk. You would either need a key or the remote to open it and since my battery is in the trunk, it's that much harder to disable the alarm


Maybe I could post a few pics do u need to be a premium member and if so how much is that 

Randy :cheers:


----------

